# Theme Toolbox - Updated 3/4/2012



## Mastur Mynd

BY DOWNLOADING AND INSTALLING THIS APP YOU ARE TAKING FULL RESPOSIBLITY IF SOMETHING HAPPENS TO YOUR DEVICE!

*This app is still only compatible with ICS*

*======> DOWNLOAD <======*
*=======> *MasturMods Settings *<=======*

*I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY IF ANYTHING HAPPENS TO YOUR DEVICE! *
*HOWEVER... *
I WILL TRY TO ASSIST YOU IN ANY WAY I CAN =)

*Confirmed working on:*
*DROID 3*
*DROID Bionic*
*DROID Incredible*
*DROID RAZR*
*Galaxy Nexus*
*INSTRUCTIONS:*
Download app ^
Place app on SDCard
Using your favorite file browser, navigate to where you put it and touch to install
*ONCE INSTALLED*
*MAKE A NANDROID BACK UP!! *You have been warned...
Decide what you want to modify
Touch it to install
Sit back and watch it work
SystemUI WILL force close (this means the app has done its job and you're ready to reboot)
Reboot when the app prompts you to
Thanks


Code:


<br />
Dhacker29 - Pushing me to research<br />
		Setting up [URL=http://masturmods.us.to]http://masturmods.us.to[/URL] (even though it was hacked and crashed)<br />
DroidTh3ory - Pointing me in the right direction<br />
Jrummy16 - Offering to help with final coding<br />
	   For being such a badass with Java<br />
JBird_Vegas - For giving me pointers and getting me psyched for this<br />
Jcase - For all he did to help me understand the language<br />
Everyone for testing this throughout its beta stages<br />











*FAQ:*
*Q - Will this work on 'Phone X'?*
*A - The only way you'll find out is if you test it, this application was built to be ROM and phone independent.*

*Q - Will this work on 'ROM X'?*
*A - See the question above... Furthermore, As long as your ROM is ICS 4.0.3 or better, you'll be perfectly fine!*

*Q - When will 'feature X' be included in the app?*
*A - Either when I figure it out or when you (or someone else) shows me how to do so. I am nowhere near the title of 'App Dev' but I have been doing my best to learn and get the application to function as best it can.*

*Q - What devices are supported?*
*A - All (and I mean ALL) HDPI and XHDPI devices, MDPI devices will come soon enough =)*

*Q - WHY ISN'T MY BATTERY DISPLAYING PROPERLY IN THE STATUS BAR???*
*A - Instead of clogging my thread with posts that have nothing to do with my app, please ask the dev of your rom if 1% increments are set FOR THE BASE BATTERY. Thanks in advance =)*

*Q - When I use 'mod X' i get a folder in my gallery with all the images... *
*A - Not really a question, but it's a common complaint. Until I get it set up to have the app do this for you, go to the 'masturmods' folder on your SD card and create a '.nomedia' file. It doesn't have to have anything in it, this just tells your apps not to look in this folder or any subfolders for images, music, etc.*

*IF YOU HAVE ICONS YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ADDED TO MASTURMODS SETTINGS, USE THE APP TO SEND ME AN EMAIL WITH ALL OF THE ICONS YOU WOULD LIKE INCLUDED!*
*(If they make the cut they will be added and you will be credited for the addition)*


----------



## stastnysnipes26

I don't have any input on how to help you get this up and running but I do know that this looks like an awesome app. I'm sure that with the awesome dev. community for this phone someone will be able to help you get this up and running.


----------



## alatedseraph

OMG this is exactly what Im looking for, You should also add a simple hex color changer! That way we can choose what color we want them to be too.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

That's part of the plan =) but I want to get 'the basics' working on this before i worry about any frills

spread the word... hell spam some devs if you have to lol

just kidding on that last part (...or am I?...)

=)


----------



## alatedseraph

You should decompile ninjamorph and learn how it can go into the apks and replace the pngs from the phone, thats the first step of being able to do what you want, after that its a simple reboot and the changes take place.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

alatedseraph said:


> You should decompile ninjamorph and learn how it can go into the apks and replace the pngs from the phone, thats the first step of being able to do what you want, after that its a simple reboot and the changes take place.


i wish it were that simple. I'm actually building this from the ground up and when you decompile an app it gives you smali instead of java. Last time I checked none of those apps (metamorph/ninjamorph) were open source so i can't get what i need from them


----------



## jrock7885

Subscribed!!!!!! I told this guy in another thread he posted about this very theme box app that all it would take is time and one would be out before he knew lol. the is the Nexus nothing takes longer a second to come out lol. By the way the UI looks just right. thanks for working on this.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Didn't think I was gonna have to do this, but I'm entering 'Bump mode'

I'm still unable to get reverse navigation down. It's really annoying me... Gone over a lot of literature but I can't get it to work right


----------



## MistaWolfe

Reach out to jrummy. His toolbox has similar features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

been talking to him some. He seems to be a busy guy so I don't want to bother him too much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187

Mastur Mynd said:


> been talking to him some. He seems to be a busy guy so I don't want to bother him too much
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


As much as some ppl dislike him, I would ask p3 or bbcrackman if they could help point you in the right direction. Every question I've ever had, they have helped with. I know they are not from rootz, but they may still help out. Just a thought.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

That's not a bad idea. P3 is awesome. People that don't like him don't see what he does for all of us. Were all using his work in one way or another. I'll see about getting a hold of them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock7885

Mastur Mynd said:


> That's not a bad idea. P3 is awesome. People that don't like him don't see what he does for all of us. Were all using his work in one way or another. I'll see about getting a hold of them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

This is looking bad to the bone. If you need a tester i will be more than happy to try it out. Although i cant contribute much to deving, i only know a semesters worth of c++ lol. Looking really stellar so far though


----------



## alatedseraph

So i found out that gummy has something like this built into it. You should take a look at its code and see what you can kang out of that.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

I'm not wanting to kang... I'll talk to their dev and see if they would mind helping. But I refuse to kang

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph

I understand where your coming from but kangings been around long before it got called kanging lol if we didnt kang imagine where we would be without building off of bells ideas and experiments.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

This is true, but I'm not wanting this to be built from someone else's source... I'm willing to take help with building this, but taking someone else's base is something I really want to stay away from.

I'm really glad to see excitement about this on the user's end, but sadly I need more interest from the development end so this thing can get rolling. I'm doing what I can to research for this, but a lot of what research has pointed me to has caused the app to FC...


----------



## alatedseraph

So dont take the source but learn how to do it properly from the source then write it yourself with your own tweaks. Im ready to see a beta version come out of this! lol. + you should add a option to choose a custom set of icons from your download folder or something.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Lol that sounds like a plan... but again I wanna get this thing functional before I start throwing in fluff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Woohoo! Reverse navigation is a go!...

Something so simple is always so satisfying to find XD

EDIT - 01/30/12 00:13 - And now... I have made it tell the user what icon/icon set you have chosen XD










EDIT - 01/30/12 10:56 - Got the Mastur Mods site set up, added direct links to each sub directories, app creates MasturMods folder in sdcard and a sub directory for each icon type. Productive night =) gettin ready to do more


----------



## JBirdVegas

Love the idea but I have some questions.

The mods you mentioned are in the frameworks and systemui. You said you wanted this to be rom independant? How do you plan on modding these in android enviroment? As you know the res/drawables are complied and signed.

Do you have concerns about not being able to get obtain the system permissions required to change some settings?


Code:


android:sharedUserId="android.uid.system"

ok and my final question? all the mods we have implemented and are working on require code support in the frameworks (execpt the graphics changes of coarse) I'm not saying it can't be done I'm just wondering how you planned on implementing.

I'd be happy to help, I stay pretty busy but love the idea

oh and something I noticed (no biggie but) you don't need the internet permission in your AndroidManifest yet when you launch a website to the browser the browser is connecting to the internet not your app so you don't need to ask permission. If you used the displayed the info from the webpage in your own custom view or any thing from the http://developer.and...Connection.html class then it would be required.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

JBirdVegas said:


> Love the idea but I have some questions.
> 
> The mods you mentioned are in the frameworks and systemui. You said you wanted this to be rom independant? How do you plan on modding these in android enviroment? As you know the res/drawables are complied and signed.
> 
> Do you have concerns about not being able to get obtain the system permissions required to change some settings?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> android:sharedUserId="android.uid.system"
> 
> ok and my final question? all the mods we have implemented and are working on require code support in the frameworks (execpt the graphics changes of coarse) I'm not saying it can't be done I'm just wondering how you planned on implementing.
> 
> I'd be happy to help, I stay pretty busy but love the idea
> 
> oh and something I noticed (no biggie but) you don't need the internet permission in your AndroidManifest yet when you launch a website to the browser the browser is connecting to the internet not your app so you don't need to ask permission. If you used the displayed the info from the webpage in your own custom view or any thing from the http://developer.and...Connection.html class then it would be required.


Thanks for the tip on the permissions thing. This is my first app lol so forgive my ignorance on permissions.

I'm not sure how much detail jrummy wants me would want me going into on this but to get this to be an in dependant app we're using a hack similar to the one he uses in rom toolbox. It is a stable hack, however there are some risks to it since were hacking system apps. No matter the device precautions can be taken to avoid any permanent problems such as backing up the framework-res and systemUI or by making a Android (backup).

As for obtaining permissions, all we should need is root permission so we can run the script in such.

I hope I've answered your questions to your satisfaction lol I've been typing this on my way to work and I just got here. Let me know if you have any more questions or if you need more detail and I'll talk to jrummy to find out what I can disclose. Until then take care =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas

ok so what do you need help with?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Right now I would like to be able to download to a specific folder in /sdcard/masturmods/ depending on what activity is currently running instead of to /sdcard/downloads/

The last thing I need is to pull titles from those folders to the designated activity to be displayed as a choosable option

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas

OK so you need a file structure of /sdcard/appStuff/ and a file browser to navigate the file tree?

Downloading files is something I'd like to learn more about I've actually bumped against a wall in one project with downloading binaries. I want something like the market uses and download asynchronously in the notification bar then launch a pending intent for an install dialog but I do have a file browser we can mod to suit our needs https://github.com/n00bware/android_apps_parchment/blob/master/src/com/n00bware/parchment/FilePicker.java

The current implementation is to show all files from '/' but of coarse we can change that and everything else depending on what it should show in the UI and how it would be displayed best


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Update! Thanks to Jrummy16 we're 1 step away from a beta release! Get ready folks =)


----------



## JBirdVegas

So what's the last step?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

The last step is giving it to jrummy to let him work his magic lol. Bit seriously all we need to do is implement the script

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas

https://github.com/MasturMynd/Mastur-Mods-Settings/blob/master/src/com/masturmods/settings/activities/HomeChooser.java#L18

there is no need to import the active class. We import other classes to use their methods but since the class is active at the time you try to import it is redundant, not harmful but unneeded. I promise I'm not trying to nit pick your app I'm really looking for ways to help so sorry if it seems like I'm just picking it apart.


----------



## ChetRipley

Mastur Mynd said:


> Update! Thanks to Jrummy16 we're 1 step away from a beta release! Get ready folks =)


awesome, cant wait


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Hit a little but of a wall... UI crashes after a switch and nav bar and status bar are gone on reboot. When Im feeling better I'll talk with jrummy some more about this. But for now I don't really have the energy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Soo... I've been sick for a couple days and instead of laying in bed fighting this cold, I decided to lay in bed and see about getting the finishing touches put on this... and well...

BETA RELEASE IS OUT!! Check the change log and READ THE *WHOLE* OP

Images will be added once Jrummy and I get time to talk and get a little more work put into this.

If you have a set of icons you'd like in the app, PM me a download link of ALL of the icons and ONLY those Icons.

Have fun with it =) I have been


----------



## Teksu

thanks MM, nandroiding now!


----------



## ChetRipley

excellent work man, thanks


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Be sure to report any issues! In the reports include your rom and theme if you have one!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Sweet bud...so this should work on aokp builds? Im currently on M3...


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Synaptic13 said:


> Sweet bud...so this should work on aokp builds? Im currently on M3...


This should work no matter what from you're on. I'm going.to be updating the packs after work tonight to include a different charge animation and to display 1% increments since some rooms don't have it enabled by default. I'm also going to fix the circle signal cluster set so that everything looks the way it should =)


----------



## FlameSpaz

Sweet!! This is totally awesome! I tried this out with the 4.0.4 rom floating around and worked perfectly... I can't wait to see what's next. Thanks to you, and everyone involved! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad

Hmm, not working for me on The Dark Side ROM (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17944-romrelease-211-the-dark-side-v11/). Looks like a great idea though!


----------



## Mastur Mynd

I need to know exactly what its doing or not doing. Could you let pm me so we can get this figured out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChetRipley

are you going to implement the charging animation for the xoom circle battery?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Yup. That's what I'm gonna try to do... I'm gonna have to rewrite it a little but I'll find all this out tonight after work and after my interview for this app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnluckey

I running this on Paul at Moddaco's pre-bake and it's working great! I hope there will be more batteries and Nav Icons to choose from but I am sure that is the intent. Great Job DEV, I plan on donating if this evolves a little bit more. Thanks!


----------



## johnluckey

Has anyone tried the statusbar mods with M3 or any Rom that you canchange the color or brightness? Was just wondering if that feature is still possible.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

johnluckey said:


> Has anyone tried the statusbar mods with M3 or any Rom that you canchange the color or brightness? Was just wondering if that feature is still possible.


No reports on working or not working on M3 yet. Why don't you flash into it and let me know =)


----------



## ChetRipley

Running AOKP m3 and xoom bat percentage doesn't change. Xoom soft keys work perfect just to let everyone know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

ChetRipley said:


> Running AOKP m3 and xoom bat percentage doesn't change. Xoom soft keys work perfect just to let everyone know
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


are you saying the percent doesn't chance while discharging? or are you saying it didn't overwrite your last battery?


----------



## ChetRipley

Mastur Mynd said:


> are you saying the percent doesn't chance while discharging? or are you saying it didn't overwrite your last battery?


Percentage doesn't change

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

That's going to be a known issue with it for now. Changing the xml to add support for those extra images wont work since they aren't in the public.xml and writing a public.xml to compensate for that would be next to impossible with all of the different names the devs give to their toggle images, their alternate battery images and so on...
I sent out a roll call to all devs on twitter to try to get all of the names of their images so i can make a rom specifics section in the app


----------



## ChetRipley

Mastur Mynd said:


> That's going to be a known issue with it for now. Changing the xml to add support for those extra images wont work since they aren't in the public.xml and writing a public.xml to compensate for that would be next to impossible with all of the different names the devs give to their toggle images, their alternate battery images and so on...
> I sent out a roll call to all devs on twitter to try to get all of the names of their images so i can make a rom specifics section in the app


Gotcha, other than that no complaints man. Excellent work so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724

Awesome app so far Mastur Mynd! Looking forward to seeing how far this project can go.


----------



## chucklehead

Fantastic work!!
Thank you!


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Glad you guys like it! If you're on an app that hasn't been mentioned and it worked, please let me know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

On aokp b22 and I haven't had any issues so far. Super user force closes on reboot but I think that's a su issue. Keep it up man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jr313

Thanks for this bro im using it on stock 4.0.4 and it works perfect. The only thing is the digital battery mod doesnt always switch it seems to get stuck foe long periods of time unless i reboot then it shoes true battery stats, i also noticed it with the other batter mods. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Glad the project has finally getting some attention from the masses!!! It is such a great mod app, but is the open source part over?


----------



## ChetRipley

jr313 said:


> Thanks for this bro im using it on stock 4.0.4 and it works perfect. The only thing is the digital battery mod doesnt always switch it seems to get stuck foe long periods of time unless i reboot then it shoes true battery stats, i also noticed it with the other batter mods. anyone else having this problem?


Yes MM explained it to me 5 or 6 posts ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

JBirdVegas said:


> Glad the project has finally getting some attention from the masses!!! It is such a great mod app, but is the open source part over?


Unfortunately it is until Jrummy16 gives me permission to release his code... I really wish this could be open source all the way. I could update github with everything but his code, but all that would do is give you the layouts and the ability to click a few buttons


----------



## JBirdVegas

Mastur Mynd said:


> Unfortunately it is until Jrummy16 gives me permission to release his code... I really wish this could be open source all the way. I could update github with everything but his code, but all that would do is give you the layouts and the ability to click a few buttons


I understand I was just guessing since you made a explicit note on the OP. No need to give away the house







Great work though!


----------



## Mastur Mynd

So... Some of you have mentioned that some of your roms don't support 1% increments for the battery...

Try out Black Ice! I personally wrote and made the battery images and charging/discharging animations =)

And for those of you that remember it, the charging animation is the same as the one I had in early HON3YCR3AM builds =)


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Update! MasturMods Settings is now compatable with all hdpi devices running ICS =)


----------



## Steve6972

So i ran this, this morning on my ICS Bionic. It runs through everything, tells me to reboot, but when it comes back up it still has the same icons as before. Any ideas?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

You need a reliable data connection to use this. What did you try to apply just so I can check everything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Steve6972

I have 3 bars of 4g. I flashed used the Xoom signal and the Xoom signal clusters.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

I'll check it out as soon as I get home. Thanks for the report =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mkrebs66

This is awesome! Thanks again for the hard work. Tools like this are what is best about the Droid community.
Cheers!


----------



## Mastur Mynd

A small update is coming to MasturMods Settings. Basically just an organization of sorts. Older versions will be non functional momentarily

EDIT - We're all up and running now =)


----------



## fakiesk8r333

would be so cool if you could change other things as well. Like the alarm icon, status bar color, nav bar color, ect. Really loving it so far though!!!


----------



## Mastur Mynd

I intend on getting a color picker incorporated in this when I can. Having some problems figuring it out as of right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mkrebs66

Droid Bionic. The circle battery doesn't seem to display the correct value. Looks like it gets stuck on a number and doesn't change. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Ics on the bionic does not yet support 1% increments. This app doesn't force the systemUI to read at 1% it only replaces icons that are already there. Please read before posting. That question was answered twice in less than 2 pages

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Two new nav bar icon sets have been added to the mix.

A small shapes icon set and a custom text icon set created by yours truly =)

Enjoy!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Mastur Mynd said:


> Two new nav bar icon sets have been added to the mix.
> 
> A small shapes icon set and a custom text icon set created by yours truly =)
> 
> Enjoy!


Can't wait...been looking for text nav bars. Will the colors be changeable on aokp?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mastur Mynd

The app has already been updated =) feel free to grab it from the OP and yes the color can be changed in AOKP settings


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Mastur Mynd said:


> The app has already been updated =) feel free to grab it from the OP and yes the color can be changed in AOKP settings


Awesome. Dl'ing now. Will report any issues. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Mastur Mynd said:


> Two new nav bar icon sets have been added to the mix.
> 
> A small shapes icon set and a custom text icon set created by yours truly =)
> 
> Enjoy!


Look great only issue is no icon for the big menu button on aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mastur Mynd

This is something I know about and is not a problem. They have purposely been left out until I know the extent of what would happen with forcing an image into the systemUI that doesn't get used nor has an offset


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Mastur Mynd said:


> This is something I know about and is not a problem. They have purposely been left out until I know the extent of what would happen with forcing an image into the systemUI that doesn't get used nor has an offset


Ah I see, if you need a guinea pig lemme know. Bsmcansh could probably attest to my skill at that lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Will do buddy. It'll probably be a while though. Working on getting this thing to flash the whole HON3YCR3AM theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChetRipley

Mastur Mynd said:


> Will do buddy. It'll probably be a while though. Working on getting this thing to flash the whole HON3YCR3AM theme
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki




Nice, love your theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Not sure what happened there... I've gotten reports from 4.0.4 users with this running flawlessly...

Also, I know that there are no icons, but I'm working on a complete overhaul of the app and that is something that I plan on addressing.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Mastur Mynd

No idea bro... Glad you got it workin right though!


----------



## THE_SNOOK

I have tried multiple times with multiple installs of the app.I am running 4.0.4 ota. I never see the systemUI force close. When I select battery icons I do not see any of the examples and the "let's do this" box is not visible either. any ideas?

Let me know if there are more details you need.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

are you sure you have the most up to date version of the app? i've updated it a few times and one of the updates made all of the older versions not work


----------



## THE_SNOOK

I just uninstalled the app, deleted the copies in my download folder, re downloaded the xhdmi version, installed and same problem continues. what other information can I give you?


----------



## THE_SNOOK

Any idea on how to fix it or something to try?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ChetRipley

THE_SNOOK said:


> Any idea on how to fix it or something to try?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Most of the time you need to be on a deodexed rom to make changes to icons, MM chime in here if your app doesn't require this. So if you're on stock 4.0.4 ota you're running an odexed rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_SNOOK

ChetRipley said:


> Most of the time you need to be on a deodexed rom to make changes to icons, MM chime in here if your app doesn't require this. So if you're on stock 4.0.4 ota you're running an odexed rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


On the first page it says confirmed working with 4.0.4 stock, wouldnt this be a odexed rom?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

I'm sorry for the misleading tag in the op. To be honest I'm not sure whether it was tested on an odexed or deodexed system. I would imagine deodexed since my app will only modify the systemUI.apk and not the systemUI.odex. I'll change the op as soon as I get home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TKE693

just tried this on my dinc running evervolvs latest build only tried the battery mods and installing ur theme so far both work awesome..if u could put a way to revert back to stock if thats possible would be cool...also is there a way to preview each mod? there didnt seem to be any previews on my screen if there is supposed to be otherwise awesome app keep up the good work gonna test it on my gtab when i have a chance


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Sweet! I'll add that to the confirmed devices! There aren't any previews yet, but I'm working on it. I still know very little about java. The only thing that you can't revert back to stock yet is the themes so far, but thats just carrier text, battery, signal, soft keys and the pull down handlebar. But I'll get right on adding a stock ICS theme


----------



## rsantana

Mastur Mynd said:


> Sweet! I'll add that to the confirmed devices! There aren't any previews yet, but I'm working on it. I still know very little about java. The only thing that you can't revert back to stock yet is the themes so far, but thats just carrier text, battery, signal, soft keys and the pull down handlebar. But I'll get right on adding a stock ICS theme


Mastur Mynd, awesome app you've designed, quick question though. In your Honeyscream theme you had created a few mths back you had mostly every app themed, where as now in the theme in your toolbox it's just the battery, signal and softkeys themed. Do you plan on also implementing your themed apps?


----------



## TKE693

didnt end up working on the og galaxy tab thought id let u know


----------



## bimmerman7

TKE693 said:


> just tried this on my dinc running evervolvs latest build only tried the battery mods and installing ur theme so far both work awesome..if u could put a way to revert back to stock if thats possible would be cool...also is there a way to preview each mod? there didnt seem to be any previews on my screen if there is supposed to be otherwise awesome app keep up the good work gonna test it on my gtab when i have a chance


Rom Toolbox from JRummy in market has stock ICS battery u can use to go back... but why would u? This app is awesome...can confirm working on Evo 4g running AOKP M4...four battery mod to work, in rom control make sure its on stock battery icon...won't mod over a mod...great job on this app Mastur Mynd!








Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki


----------



## bimmerman7

bimmerman7 said:


> Rom Toolbox from JRummy in market has stock ICS battery u can use to go back... but why would u? This app is awesome...can confirm working on Evo 4g running AOKP M4...four battery mod to work, in rom control make sure its on stock battery icon...won't mod over a mod...great job on this app Mastur Mynd!
> View attachment 20150
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki


Edit: it will flash right but does not keep accurate track of battery drain only shows 43 and 15% no matter the actual %...








































Evo 4g

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki


----------



## PrimeDirective

can we get some camera shutter sounds and click sounds?


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Sorry for the delay on this guys but an update is up!

Nothing astounding in this one, just checks for updates and tells a little about Team ICEMod



bimmerman7 said:


> Edit: it will flash right but does not keep accurate track of battery drain only shows 43 and 15% no matter the actual %...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo 4g
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki


Check the OP for the FAQ, believe your answer is in there =/


----------



## Mastur Mynd

An update has been pushed to the server! All you should need to do is open the app and it will let you know of the update =) (unless you haven't gotten the self-updating version yet, then you need to download from the OP)

And for you changelog junkies:
- Just minor cleaning and coding, nothing changed that you will notice
- Added a few ports for outside sources to be able to access certain parts of the app


----------



## sze.tsang

New to RootzWiki, thanks for awesomely easy mod sir.. just wanted to add that when using IMM30B 4.0.4 ROM, initial usage did not accurately reflect battery level.. also no animation when charging.. however, once I applied Percentage Battery Mod from the IMM30B ROM page then your mod, works beautifully.. not quite sure what it was, but just wanted to add that and to thank you personally..


----------



## Mastur Mynd

OP updated with new link since the old one got broken with the server change


----------

